# Hello from michigan!



## Tractorguy36 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hello!

I ran across this forum while browsing the net for advice and liked the content. Seems like a nice place with lots of helpful folks!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi...

Why not start a thread in the general forum to share your concerns... that way people can help you with that.

Welcome to our forum!


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Hiya, Tractorguy!! Welcome... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mia Clarkson (Apr 6, 2016)

hello! Enjoy this awesome community!


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Hola. Welcome!!

So, what brings you to TAM?


----------

